# 23 months living in a van type Passion?



## oldnoob (Apr 7, 2008)

ran into this cat today and showed him some local trails.....on the road living in his van for 23months and counting. just mountain biking the country!!!!


----------



## ignazjr (Dec 29, 2003)

Yeah! We ran into him a year or two ago in Moab. Living the dream.


----------



## ScottW (Jan 16, 2004)

There's an article about him in that issue of Bike that he's holding.


----------



## Zeroack (Jul 4, 2005)

Great article. Yea that is the dream.

Zero


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

Awesome.


----------



## speedmetal (Feb 28, 2007)

No family, no responsibilities, no worries...
One part of me wants to say "awesome", while another says "sad".
The perfect solution (For me):
Go on the trip, in your tricked out van, but with your hot wife who rides and the kids sending money and keeping the lights on...


----------



## crashedandburned (Jan 9, 2004)

speedmetal said:


> No family, no responsibilities, no worries...
> One part of me wants to say "awesome", while another says "sad".
> The perfect solution (For me):
> Go on the trip, in your tricked out van, but with your hot wife who rides and the kids sending money and keeping the lights on...


Sad hell. He's a retired engineer if I recall correctly. Living his retirement out as he see's fit. Did you read the article? I just found out about him yesterday as I was one of the guys on the ride w/ him and oldnoob so I"ve not yet picked up a copy of Bike.

Maybe he has kids. I don't know. Didn't ask. As far as a wife? Why? Maybe he doesn't want one. Just someone to complain about his riding.

I say all power too him! :thumbsup:

Noob, was great riding w/ you again. I'll be in town for the HASH ride in a couple wks.


----------



## AlloyNipples (Jan 12, 2004)

Visited with him at FATS during the IMBA World Summit. Just happened to have my copy of BIKE with me.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

holy crap, so that's where he's at these days.


----------



## MrOldLude (May 10, 2010)

down by the river?


----------



## Fuera_99 (Jul 29, 2009)

Does anybody have a link to where I can read or purchase this issue?


----------



## santacruzer (Nov 30, 2004)

I saw him at the Syllamo Trails in Mountain View Ar last month, after the Bike article everyone knows him


----------



## p.doering (Aug 1, 2008)

Awesome!

Living it.


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

Here's his blog...
http://runutsadventures.com/bike/?page_id=8


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

As stated before its sad but awesome at the same time


----------



## bloodyknee (Jul 29, 2008)

I read that article too. Wish it had been a little longer to be honest. thanks for posting up the pics.


----------



## oldnoob (Apr 7, 2008)

insanitylevel9 said:


> As stated before its sad but awesome at the same time


not sure how someone following a serious passion fully can be sad? ... I know from riding for a few hours with him he is into the whole experience of where he is at in the present moment which seems pretty un-sad to me.

from gettin off seeing bear cubs barely a 1/4 mile from town:










to evaluating terrain deep in blackwater canyon


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

oldnoob said:


> not sure how someone following a serious passion fully can be sad? ... I know from riding for a few hours with him he is into the whole experience of where he is at in the present moment which seems pretty un-sad to me.
> 
> evaluating terrain of blackwater canyon with the ex-engineer:


it just kinda sucks being alone that long thats all, but reading more about him it seems like he rides with locals so i take back my earlier statement.


----------



## rippling over canyons (Jun 11, 2004)

I think it's sad that people find sadness in other people's happiness.


----------



## AaronJ (Apr 3, 2006)

I have always said that If you're bored when you're by yourself, it's your own fault. People will initially think it's "sad" because we live in such a materialistic society. A man living out of his van = "pathetic" because everybody (drones) all live in fancy houses with garages and manicured yards. The more material things you have, the better you are. THAT is sad. Anybody who thinks outside the box and does something like this guy is a role model. You people who feel otherwise need to be slapped... or at least rethink things


----------



## Kyle509 (Jul 19, 2006)

Saw this van at a trail head once. A few days later, and around 300 miles away, I saw it again. Never saw the man.

The only thing "sad" about this situation is how jealous I am.


----------



## Lule (May 4, 2009)

Maybe he would be better off doing what my father-in-law does: Watches TV all day and occasionally ventures out to play bingo. THAT'S sad.


----------



## crashedandburned (Jan 9, 2004)

sly_foxx said:


> The only thing "sad" about this situation is how jealous I am.


^^^^+infinity :thumbsup:

Again, he's worked all his life and is now enjoying his retirement as he see's fit. He's not hurting a soul. Don't know why people think this is sad. There are worse things he _could_ be doing.

All power to you Craig.

Noob, I tried uploading some of my pics last night but couldn't get it to work for some reason. Shoot me a PM w/ your email and I'll kick 'em over to ya.


----------



## birmy (Jan 14, 2005)

I find this story to be very inspirational. Nothing sad about it.


----------



## 6thElement (Jul 17, 2006)

sly_foxx said:


> The only thing "sad" about this situation is how jealous I am.


^^ :thumbsup:


----------



## zenkem (Dec 18, 2007)

When I grow up I wanna be just like Craig.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dirt farmer (Mar 28, 2005)

AaronJ said:


> I have always said that If you're bored when you're by yourself, it's your own fault. People will initially think it's "sad" because we live in such a materialistic society. A man living out of his van = "pathetic" because everybody (drones) all live in fancy houses with garages and manicured yards. The more material things you have, the better you are. THAT is sad. Anybody who thinks outside the box and does something like this guy is a role model. You people who feel otherwise need to be slapped... or at least rethink things


Too true.

If I had the choice of doing what he's doing, either alone or with buddies, I'd surely choose alone.

Who knows, maybe he's writing his own version of _Blue Highways_ or _Bicycling Beyond the Divide_?


----------



## jtrider (Mar 6, 2005)

Do you have any more pictures of the van ? Inside and outside of the van. Thanks.


----------



## Dekes (Jan 3, 2007)

Wow. Rocking lifestyle. People who find this 'sad' are weird but whatever.


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

I may be mistaken, but didn't someone post on here about a year ago, describing a guy they met who was traveling all over the country trying to ride singletrack in every state? 

The guy would post on regional forums, looking for local trail guides and even sofa-camping possibilities.

If so, I'll bet this is the same guy.


----------



## Steve71 (Mar 15, 2004)

Hats off to this man. :thumbsup:


----------



## seenvic (Sep 9, 2003)

Sad. I had to laugh at that one. Could only be said by those who have never met Craig.

I have met him, ridden with him and consider him a friend. He has come to my house now to ride and share life 3 times. The last was for the IMBA Summit in which he stayed about 10 days. It was a great 10 days. He fit in with my group of friends like he had known us all for as long as we had known each other. 

As a visitor/guest, Craig is almost invisible. Unless you need some help. Then he is right on the job. Dinner time.....no telling where he may be. I finally got him to eat with us on his second visit. He is simply concerned about being self sufficient. I have told him him he is a professional anti-mooch. I have never had a guest go so far to be of no bother or worry. 

When he left here, he went to my biz partner's in NC. When I last spoke to my partner, he said, "yea Craig took of yesterday. Kinda sad about that." I understood what he meant. 

Craig is the real deal of cool cats. He is nice, pleasant to be with, intelligent and great to figure things out with. If he ends up in your neck of the woods, go for a ride with him. You won't forget it soon. It will be a good experience for you, no doubt.


----------



## mtb 4ever (Jun 14, 2008)

Craig
If you are ever on mtbr snooping around, start up an account and be our friends . How cool would it be if he was posting his epic rides in Passion every week. I just spent an hour on his blog and he is very inspirational. Keep on mtbing!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Cacapon (Jan 20, 2004)

He's doing what we all should be doing -LIVING LIFE TO THE FULLEST. Enjoy today, 
tomorrow may never come.


----------



## pointerDixie214 (Feb 10, 2009)

Glad he's enjoying it, but I would have to have my wife and dogs on board with that at the very least. 

Not sad that he's enjoying it, but as much as I love mountain biking, I would be sad if it were all I had.


----------



## dunerinaz (Mar 5, 2009)

mtb 4ever said:


> Craig
> If you are ever on mtbr snooping around, start up an account and be our friends . How cool would it be if he was posting his epic rides in Passion every week. I just spent an hour on his blog and he is very inspirational. Keep on mtbing!!!!:thumbsup:


He is an mtbr member. He had a long thread in the AZ forum a while back when he came through this way.


----------



## Clobber (Jan 13, 2010)

Amazing. Living his dream & many of ours. I'd read his book, hope one is planned! High on exercise, low on stress, bet he enjoys his retirement for a long time!!!


----------



## Pain Freak (Dec 31, 2003)

I had made plans to do what he's doing now but lost a lot when my stocks fell into the toilet, now I don't know if I'll ever get to do what he's doing. What a great way to spend some of your life.


----------



## tim208 (Apr 23, 2010)

I have ran into him a few time here in north idaho. He had just got the van and was telling me off his planned trip.


----------



## chongoman (Jun 25, 2006)

I've run into him when riding in Flagstaff, Sedona and Bend, Or. 
He's a super nice guy and seems to be having a great time.


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

Sounds like a cool dude. Maybe one day I'll come across him and we'll ride.


----------



## LIFECYCLE (Mar 8, 2006)

Is he happy? how is that sad.Who is anyone to judge.THAT is sad.


----------



## mtbGreg (Feb 15, 2010)

ScottW said:


> There's an article about him in that issue of Bike that he's holding.


Yeah I read that too. awesome article, definitely a great way to live!


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

I have been following his blog. Craig uses a lot of abbreviations, most of which I get. However he often refers to camping at the "XG" As a Canadian, I'm not familiar with that term. Can someone extrapolate on what an XG is? I'm guessing "campground" with X for teepee and G for ground but I could be way out there lol.


----------



## mtbGreg (Feb 15, 2010)

BlackCanoeDog said:


> I have been following his blog. Craig uses a lot of abbreviations, most of which I get. However he often refers to camping at the "XG" As a Canadian, I'm not familiar with that term. Can someone extrapolate on what an XG is? I'm guessing "campground" with X for teepee and G for ground but I could be way out there lol.


I have no idea, I'd only be guessing if I gave you an answer.


----------



## MTBNate (Apr 6, 2004)

He came thru north Louisiana last summer. Nice guy according to those I know who rode with him. I recall he did trail work at Ruston's Lincoln Parish Park to in exchange for a camping spot. The manager of that park said he was a top notch guy.

I had our club sticker ready for him when he got to Shreveport, but a week long rain caused him to divert to Texas.


----------



## PaintPeelinPbody (Feb 3, 2004)

I'd love to do that but I have a feeling I'll never make that kind of money in my lifetime.


----------



## JP Nuts (Jun 21, 2004)

Greetings all, I am Craig.
I read thru the threads you all wrote. Thank you for the nice things said. My goal when visiting w/ people is to cause the least interruption and extra effort on their part. I also have a private life I need to maintain.
Traveling by myself is the best experience because I create my support network from the people I meet. My experiences of traveling w/ others is the conversation is mostly among that group. I never would have had the need or desire to venture beyond my companions.
You folks I meet and spend time with enriches my life and your sharing makes this odyssey so enjoyable. I learn so much from each of you.
Paradox: Revisiting friends i met before or going over the hill to meet new people? This year I scheduled the IMBA summit as a reason to return thru the South to spend time w/ friends I made previously. Seenvic & his family are special. So is his business partner and significant other.
To you people whom I have not shared w/: hope springs eternal from the human breast. So many people to meet and learn from and trails to share and the country is so darn big. Wild idea: pick centermost spot in America for a weekend festival of riding & sharing. Oh, that point is near Cawker City, Kansas, home of largest ball of twine, but nearby is Lake Wilson SP which has a wonderful 12 mile loop trail over not flat Kansas, the ride was a memorable one contending w/ constant 30 mph winds.
Upon occasion I did post on MTBR looking for locals to show me the goods and some riders responded. Thank you.
I have ridden most of the big name trails. I am seeking the lesser known ones which just shine and are begging to be ridden. I am open for rides.
My plans are being in CO by 7/1 and probably spend month in state. Gotta go back to Spokane for part of fall and then travel back to Sedona for the winter.
My blog is "runutsadventures.com"
Look forward to meeting you all,
Craig


----------



## lostmaniksoul (Jul 20, 2009)

What an awesome adventure. Combining two of my passions - mtbing and overlanding. Good luck on your travels.


----------



## mtb 4ever (Jun 14, 2008)

Cool, I will watch for your screen name now. Will look forward to any stories and photos. I told my kids about what you are doing and they think that is awesome. It also helped that you and your van were in Davis WV, which is one of our favorite places to camp and ride. Stay safe, you are living the dream!!!!!


----------



## breyn22 (Jan 11, 2009)

I met you at Bartram Trail right after the IMBA Summit (riding the new section). Did you like the Keg Creek loop?


----------



## Steeljaws (May 2, 2010)

The family is going to Davis, WV this June for some excellent off road cycling.


----------



## crashedandburned (Jan 9, 2004)

Steeljaws said:


> The family is going to Davis, WV this June for some excellent off road cycling.


The Hash ride is on the 27th

http://www.blackwaterbikes.com/events.html



> Canaan MTB Festival 2010- 2nd Annual
> 
> Friday June 25th
> 
> ...


----------



## drew502 (Feb 12, 2007)

*Spot On*



AaronJ said:


> I have always said that If you're bored when you're by yourself, it's your own fault. People will initially think it's "sad" because we live in such a materialistic society. A man living out of his van = "pathetic" because everybody (drones) all live in fancy houses with garages and manicured yards. The more material things you have, the better you are. THAT is sad. Anybody who thinks outside the box and does something like this guy is a role model. You people who feel otherwise need to be slapped... or at least rethink things


In this vein I say: Acquire experiences NOT possessions.

Ride on Craig!

p.s. If you're ever in Hood River, OR . . . Look me up.


----------



## El Salt (Oct 18, 2004)

Been reading Craig / JP Nuts BLOG for quite some time. Was super cool to get my "BIKE" mag and see the write-up. Holding on to my copy, some day maybe our paths will cross.

Keep on riding Craig!


----------



## oldnoob (Apr 7, 2008)

hopefully the first sentence in his blog about davis riding will attract and not scare away too many folk ..... "Say what you want about your nastiest trail, slime, slippery roots, rock gardens, bogs, dense tight trees, rhody thickets what ever or all you might have I will put it up against this Canaan ****" 
great props to what is here, but we also got mellow and incredibly scenic riding you can mix in the same 10 mile radius.  (just get in touch with blackwater bikes or myself if you want to experience it all in the same ride or weekend)


----------



## outdoornut (Aug 13, 2005)

JP Nuts said:


> Greetings all, I am Craig.
> I read thru the threads you all wrote. Thank you for the nice things said. My goal when visiting w/ people is to cause the least interruption and extra effort on their part. I also have a private life I need to maintain.
> Traveling by myself is the best experience because I create my support network from the people I meet. My experiences of traveling w/ others is the conversation is mostly among that group. I never would have had the need or desire to venture beyond my companions.
> You folks I meet and spend time with enriches my life and your sharing makes this odyssey so enjoyable. I learn so much from each of you.
> ...


Craig, it was great riding with you at Davis. Wish you could have ridden Sunday with us. Those were actually sweeter trails than Monday's ride. Although, I pretty much consider any ride a good one. I always feel blessed that I have been able to ride so many locations around this great state and have met some of the most awesome people on the planet. Keep on riding and shoot me an email if you want to ride a few of those trails near Marietta / Parkersburg I told you about. Be glad to show you the goods. Until next time - ride on.

ODN

PS, I'll be posting video of our rides over the weekend and will include some of the pics I got.


----------



## outdoornut (Aug 13, 2005)

Momma keeps a watchfull eye on us while we took photos of the cub.












































ODN


----------



## speedmetal (Feb 28, 2007)

I have a subscription to BIKE. I read the article. I still stand by what I posted before, but I'm not judging him. I just expressed that part of me thought it was cool to see the guy riding all over the place, but another part of me feels sad. Why? Because even though I enjoy riding by myself (which I do all the time), I would prefer to have my lovely wife (who also rides) with me in a long trip like that. But that's just me. Others may be better off alone. Which is fine.Nothing against individuality, enjoy every moment, and Ride Craig, Ride!


----------



## TX_Shifter (Aug 14, 2007)

speedmetal said:


> No family, no responsibilities, no worries...
> One part of me wants to say "awesome", while another says "sad".
> The perfect solution (For me):
> Go on the trip, in your tricked out van, but with your hot wife who rides and the kids sending money and keeping the lights on...


This is as single as you could get. Cool thing is, I bet he's having the time of his life for what he loves to do! Lucky him!!


----------



## shelbster15 (Nov 5, 2008)

Super cool. Thinking about it now I saw you in the fall here in SW Utah and thought nothing off it. Saw the bike mag and it still didnt click till I read this thread. Now im deep into the blog.


----------



## Ash Andi (Jan 28, 2010)

Well done Craig.


----------



## crashedandburned (Jan 9, 2004)

speedmetal said:


> I have a subscription to BIKE. I read the article. I still stand by what I posted before, but I'm not judging him. I just expressed that part of me thought it was cool to see the guy riding all over the place, but another part of me feels sad. Why? Because even though I enjoy riding by myself (which I do all the time), I would prefer to have my lovely wife (who also rides) with me in a long trip like that. But that's just me. Others may be better off alone. Which is fine.Nothing against individuality, enjoy every moment, and Ride Craig, Ride!


Feel sad for him because he doesn't have a wife?:skep: Dude, I don't blame him for not having one. Look, I'm glad you have an urber cool wife that likes to ride an all but the sad reality is that most wives don't get into any kind of activities that require much physical exertion as evident by the "how can I get my GF/wife into riding?" threads you see on here. So what this means is that most guys ride w/o wives tagging along and hence the popular demand for the one's that will.

If it's companionship you speak of, he's got friends all over the country and I'd be willing to bet that female companionship isn't a problem for him either.

I really don't blame him for not having one. I know many guys who have gone this route and forgone wives because of the drama/trama that's involved. How many guys do you know that are now divorced and paying child support because the wife "wasn't happy" for some reason?


----------



## Wishful Tomcat (Mar 6, 2009)

Seems like he bears an uncanny likeness to Mick Fleetwood.


----------



## bme107 (Jul 23, 2008)

I enjoyed the BIKE article highlighting his adventures. In fact, I also really liked all the other alternative biking adventures they wrote about in that issue. Train track riding etc. It was refreshing to read something different.


----------



## buddyjaycountdown (Mar 25, 2010)

this guy is the man. hope you come to south florida again some time soon


----------



## eringel (Jun 1, 2007)

To each his own. Keep Ridin' Craig!


----------



## benja55 (Aug 10, 2005)

*It's all love*

Nothing but respect and props for someone following their muse, living and learning.

Craig, thanks for the inspiration and good will.

:thumbsup:


----------



## JP Nuts (Jun 21, 2004)

I liked the Keg better because it is old and worn in.
Thanks for clearing the spider webs ahead of me.
Craig


----------



## LIFECYCLE (Mar 8, 2006)

Mountainbiking cost me my marriage amongst other reasons that are kind of related.Passion and females do not go together,one has to give.


----------



## mtbGreg (Feb 15, 2010)

LIFECYCLE said:


> Mountainbiking cost me my marriage amongst other reasons that are kind of related.Passion and females do not go together,one has to give.


Craig is cool. *This* is sad.


----------



## salimoneus (Oct 12, 2004)

LIFECYCLE said:


> Mountainbiking cost me my marriage amongst other reasons that are kind of related.Passion and females do not go together,one has to give.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's not sad, sounds like his situation improved. If someone is getting in the way of enjoying your passion, then they should not be in your life.

I take "cost me my marriage" to mean "freed myself of an incompatibility". Passion and females can go together just fine, plenty of couples seem to find a way. Just need to find the right combination that's all.

I think it's awesome that Craig can roam around so freely and do what he enjoys most. Absolutely nothing sad about it, if anything it's inspiring. Who cares if he's not married, has several wives, mistresses, whatever, it's none of our business and really doesn't matter anyway. The guy is a free spirit and a biking stud. Hope to see him out on the trails some day...


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

If your ever on the Big Island you have a hot shower and a drive way waiting for you!


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Very cool!
Most people never get to experience something like this in their entire lifetime.


----------



## LIFECYCLE (Mar 8, 2006)

As soon as kids ,mortgage,wife,car and so on become important then slowly it eats away at your passion in my opinion.Material things dont compare to love i know but in todays modern stressfull lifestyles i need my riding time near the top of MY list.Everyones different but mates that cant ride much these days because of the above to tend to begrudge things sometimes.


----------



## MasChingon (Jun 20, 2002)

Now that's passion. As soon as the kids get out of the house I am going to do the same. I don't know what I'll tell the wife yet.


----------



## tl1 (Dec 21, 2003)

*It's not exactly a mini-van*



insanitylevel9 said:


> As stated before its sad but awesome at the same time


Or a Matt Foley-mobile. Besides people projecting onto him their terror of traveling alone, where's the sadness?


----------



## Blksocks (Dec 22, 2009)

salimoneus said:


> That's not sad, sounds like his situation improved. If someone is getting in the way of enjoying your passion, then they should not be in your life.
> 
> .


Agreed!


----------



## bsdc (May 1, 2006)

Living simple and riding the best trails in the country. I've had the same dream. I've spent countless hours reading blogs, forums and websites about Sportsmobiles, van dwellers, rving off the grid, etc. There's an amazing amount of information out there. I'd love to do exactly the same thing, but, honestly, it's a little scary. I think those that suggest it might be a "sad" are really saying it seems scary to them.

It's real easy to just do what everyone else is doing. Home, job, car, same friends, ride a little, go back to work, very little change, safety, etc. Breaking away from the norm and going out on an unpredictable adventure is scary. I don't think there are a lot of people these days that could handle it. My hat's off to Craig.


----------



## jollybeggar (Feb 2, 2004)

Actually I think he runs a tight ship financially, in the article he indicated he's on a pretty sparse budget. I think this kinda thing could be done on a very modest retirement income if one uses his money wisely and lives lean.


----------



## FinsUp (Nov 12, 2006)

Way to go Craig!!!


----------



## JP Nuts (Jun 21, 2004)

I have been reading all the responses and will offer some answers and insight when i am able to break away from the social activities i am encountering. Today is a last ride in Harrisonburg, VA from Shenandoah Bike Owned by Tim & Thomas. They celebrayed their 10th birthday this weekend and it has been late nights sitting outside drinking beer.
I have spent my life mostly by myself and traveling also alone. I worked up to where I am today by taking baby steps. Hiking more than 1/2 of PCT by myself was no big as was casting off from my sold house to embark on this odyssey. Yes it is bigger than sessioning a tech move but effort is the same: start small and work up to the big drops.
I am nuring my retirement income and spending only to support my travels. I only by bike parts which has been a chunk of $. I live out of my van which for me is quite comfortable because I have accepted this is how I want to live. I can change it should I choose so I am in control. If I ***** about my choice, it is me who makes the changes.
I meet lots of people. yesterday i took in a Farmers' Market in H-burg because I made the time to learn from local farmers etc.
As writers have stated their fear of this life style, I say that is their choice. Me, like others wishing a similar lifestyle in the future, embrace the choice.Each of us make all kinds of choices in our lives, some inside our comfort zone and others that push us. Its your life, your choices, there is no grand plan.
Off to enjoy companionship however fleeting w/ H-burg crew.
Craig


----------



## Dibbs_ (Feb 17, 2009)

Keep on riding Craig. Great stuff.

You need to head to Europe next, we can show you some nice little trails!


----------



## JPinFL (Jun 6, 2010)

Awesome!


----------



## bsdc (May 1, 2006)

JP Nuts said:


> I have been reading all the responses and will offer some answers and insight when i am able to break away from the social activities i am encountering. Today is a last ride in Harrisonburg, VA from Shenandoah Bike Owned by Tim & Thomas. They celebrayed their 10th birthday this weekend and it has been late nights sitting outside drinking beer.
> I have spent my life mostly by myself and traveling also alone. I worked up to where I am today by taking baby steps. Hiking more than 1/2 of PCT by myself was no big as was casting off from my sold house to embark on this odyssey. Yes it is bigger than sessioning a tech move but effort is the same: start small and work up to the big drops.
> I am nuring my retirement income and spending only to support my travels. I only by bike parts which has been a chunk of $. I live out of my van which for me is quite comfortable because I have accepted this is how I want to live. I can change it should I choose so I am in control. If I ***** about my choice, it is me who makes the changes.
> I meet lots of people. yesterday i took in a Farmers' Market in H-burg because I made the time to learn from local farmers etc.
> ...


Thanks for sharing, Craig.

I grew up as an only child with a single parent. I'm pretty independent and have taken off on a few very short trips by myself. I've experienced the same thing I think you have. While you are alone a bit, there are lots of opportunities for social interaction along the way. I'm pretty sure I could handle the alone part of your adventure. On the other hand I know many people that can't handle going to a movie or out to dinner alone. I can see why your travels are bothersome for some people.

A bigger hurdle for me is financial security. I've got my own business that I built up over a number of years. It would be hard to leave and I can't just decide traveling isn't for me and quickly get a job making what I do today. It would mean back to the drawing board for me.

That said, I'm in my mid-life, have a small bit of money, realize I'm not going to live forever, and I know too many people that died or became physically weak before or shortly after retirement. I'd love to think I'll be shredding singletrack into my 90's but I am a realist.

I've been thinking a lot about a mid-life retirement. I figure now is the time to see the world (or maybe just the US), and ride some killer trails while I still can. I'm thinking that returning back to work in my later years won't be so bad. I'll be ready to settle down again in a few years ... or maybe a decade ... maybe in a better place that I fall in love with on my travels.

Like you, I've got a bit of money but I couldn't stay away long if I blew through it with posh accomidations and fine dining. Do you mind sharing how much you spend on average each year (PM me if you like)? Do you supplement your savings with a little work along the way?

Thanks for sharing in your adventures. I think there are a lot of us that are envious, or at least a little curious.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Greetings from one Craig to another 

Just stumbled onto this, so I haven't researched your ramblings fully. I see you're heading to, or will be soon, to SC PA. Phenomenal riding, enjoy the chunk. My good pal is a Prof down there, he can show you a good time, as can the guys at Freeze Thaw bike shop, whom he rides with.

I would offer you some great riding potentials in upstate NY. The Finger Lakes region in peppered with great rides long and short. If you'd like to wander up, we'd show you around happily. Between myself, and various ride pals, you could expect several days of riding, particularly if you have lights and don't mind a night ride. If not? We can get you set up in that dept. as well.

My shops lot is great for parking, and my home would be open should you need of it. 

Keep on truckin'. I hope to do something along the lines that you've done once my son leaves home. Since my wife rides as hard as I do though, I guess it wouldn't be too sad that she came along


----------



## hogfarmer (Jan 31, 2004)

Whether Craig's life style is appealing to you or not, his dedication and conscious decision to live in the moment, and live his life the way HE wants, should be inspirational to everyone.


----------



## JP Nuts (Jun 21, 2004)

Answer to bsdc: $ spending is your choice. I eat grocery store or Farmers' Market produce & eat out of my van kitchen. I spend maybe $75 a month eating out which usually happens when I meet up w/ riders and that is how dinner is handled. Lodging is maybe 3 nights a month in a public campground that includes a shower. Fuel is biggest expense outside of bike parts. These are both variable. I spend about $1500 per month. Life is too short to drink cheap beer but @ 1 beer per day I can afford craft beer. At this point my time is more valuable than the $ a job would provide. I lack trade skills that would result in a short term job. Some day I would like to spend summer a fire tower lookout but then I would not be riding. My skills lend themselves better to contract labor. By judicious spending I am avoiding servitude.
To others:
My travel plans are State College til this Sat then move to maybe Pburg for several days, then north central Ohio. I need to be in Loveland, CO @ PUSH on 6/25 for tuning my fork. I have other dates in July in CO where I will be for the month. Then I need to work my way back to Spokane for early fall. Once cold weather happens I will work my way back to Sedona for the winter. 
My Sprinter van is a less obvious camper rig that allows me to park street side or parking lot. I have with stood 3 police checks and only kicked out once. I don't know if the van lessens being rousted or not; I would think that a full blown RV w/ sliders out might be hard to stay. Years ago a former bush pilot told me during a flight that he is always searching for an emergency landing spot. I do that as I travel continually evaluating sites for dirtbag camping.
Ride note: the rocks of Big Schloss on the VA / WVA border beat me up. I was in over my head while the locals just rode it all. My goal is to ride what I can, I never said that I was an expert rider, I will say that I am an advanced intermediate. State College will continue to test me.


----------



## s0ckeyeus (Jun 20, 2008)

I'm totally envious of your van.


----------



## Canaan (Jan 29, 2009)

Sounds like you've got your itinerary planned pretty far out into the future, but if anything should change, please consider coming to San Diego. There are plenty of friendly folks, and some good year-round riding. If you do make it here, I'd be happy to spot you a few quality beers.

I think way too much was made of the "sad" comment -- it's hard to see things through other people's eyes and the poster was probably just projecting how much he'd miss his loved ones.

You've certainly figured out what makes you happy, while a lot of people haven't even pondered that question. Best of luck to you.


----------



## MTP (Mar 31, 2004)

This is sad...I've got to admit it..but...I would LOVE to be doing what he's doing!


----------



## yo EDDY (May 22, 2006)

I had not heard of Craig until the Bike mag hit my mailbox and frankly, could not be more envious. He reminds me of my dad, whom I'm sure will have his camper parked in my driveway in the next few years, mooching my hot tub in between rides no doubt. 

I say, hats off to the man, living his dream. I really REALLY like the line in the bike article which said something to the effect of "I made a choice at one point to stop buying things that don't directly relate to what I want to do". This is a huge part of building a happy lifestyle in my mind. The materialistic, keeping up with jones society we all live in can takes its toll on you if your don't have the ability to separate wants from your needs. I started thinking this same way a few years back and its given me a much richer life. 

Proud you are represending WA with your custom plate on this huge adventure Craig! Keep it real!


----------



## Blksocks (Dec 22, 2009)

> I have with stood 3 police checks and only kicked out once.


Aren't they some noisy bastards? Knew a guy with a camper like yours and when he would sleep at info centers or rest stops along the highway state police would always be interested in what's inside his van and not the good ol' semi cabs! (sweet semi cabs might I add.  )


----------



## 29erchico (Jan 1, 2005)

Cool. I'm pretty sure that he was in Crested Butte when I was there in late August '08. 

Guess that I should have struck up a conversation with him.


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 7, 2004)

That is so awesome...and a dream of mine to just pack up a van and go on the road....this is a lucky man.


----------



## Ash Andi (Jan 28, 2010)

Sure glad I never got married or had any kids. I look forward to doing something similar someday.


----------



## bsdc (May 1, 2006)

mijome07 said:


> Sure glad I never got married or had any kids. I look forward to doing something similar someday.


Right there are two of the most important keys to increasing the amount of time and money you have in your life.


----------



## sooner518 (Aug 1, 2007)

seems like fun, but I dont think I could ever do it. id get lonely from lack of family and friends. 

if he enjoys it and hes got the resources to do it, its not sad. Id love to do it for a month or so. Then I'd probably get tired of it.


----------



## bikephan (Apr 14, 2008)

Enjoy Craig, 

I will still save a Polygamy Porter for you. 

super nice guy, great since of humor, and he can ride. here is just one quick email to give you an idea of how polite and funny he is. 

Glad the offer stood after reading the mag article.
I am moving North to Pisgah this week to get out of heat & humidity ( for me).

Craig

Personally the MTB community as a whole should help support him. He is nothing but a postitive for 2 wheels.


----------



## GFAthens (Sep 10, 2009)

So cool Craig. This is what 'freedom' is all about. I would say that living in the rat race, blindly following your friends and neighbors is more sad than what Craig is doing. Scary and cumbersome maybe, but any good journey will take some courage and planning. Keep on truckin', and PM me if you ever make it to Georgia


----------



## Leethal (Feb 5, 2004)

JP I ran into you in Phoenix, you mention being in PA and OH next or at least soon.. the riding is pretty sparse in N.Central Ohio, much better in S Central Ohio and around Ann Arbor and Detroit MI. In S. Central Ohio check out Tar Hollow, Scioto Trails and that area espcially what you could link together on the "Buckeye Trail"


----------



## deoreo (Aug 26, 2005)

If you get around central, or northeast Ohio, check out Mohican State Park - has a great 24 mile trail. Dillon State Park, Vulture's Knob, or West Branch State Park.

Trail reviews:
http://www.spokejunkies.com/reviews/index_ohio.php

Trail guide, click the map marker to go to the trail page:
http://joinomba.org/trails/index.php/Main_Page


----------



## mtbGreg (Feb 15, 2010)

jollybeggar said:


> Actually I think he runs a tight ship financially, in the article he indicated he's on a pretty sparse budget. I think this kinda thing could be done on a very modest retirement income if one uses his money wisely and lives lean.


Definitely could... as a single guy, you can live for very inexpensively :thumbsup:


----------



## mtbGreg (Feb 15, 2010)

sooner518 said:


> seems like fun, but I dont think I could ever do it. id get lonely from lack of family and friends.
> 
> if he enjoys it and hes got the resources to do it, its not sad. Id love to do it for a month or so. Then I'd probably get tired of it.


I think I would too. I bike bummed for about a week by myself in Colorado and Wyoming. Tons of fun, but I spent a lot of time on the phone talking to friends and the significant other.


----------



## bme107 (Jul 23, 2008)

JP Nuts said:


> :
> My travel plans are State College til this Sat then ........., I will say that I am an advanced intermediate. State College will continue to test me.


State College was a great biking town when I lived there '94-'99. Sorry I can't offer any trail names etc, since this was before the height of the internet and trail work by organized groups. We just knew them by which direction off campus they were or by the park they were in. Trails were basically unmarked and you only rode as far as the most knowledgeable rider could guide, then pushed the limit maybe 1/2 mile so you knew how to get back. (no hand GPS back then either)

If you are looking for a shop I highly suggest The Bicycle Shop. There are/were a few others but The Bicycle Shop is the backbone of ride shops in town. I was lucky enough to have lived in the apartment upstairs for a year. Whenever I'm back in town (200 miles 1-way trip) I make it a point to stop there.
http://www.thebicycleshopinc.com/
441 West College Ave
State College, PA 16801
Hopefully I see something on the blog about your time on the trails there.


----------



## JP Nuts (Jun 21, 2004)

For years now I have read trail reviews in the mags.I was curious about the trails described. I clipped articles, saved them, and put them in a spread sheet for future rides. I have since experienced "rocky" trails. I learned that way differences exist in "rocky". The most torturous I have experienced so far is Big Schloss trail near Harrisonburg up on the VA/WVA border. The local riders from Shenandoah Bike shop glide over the nasty. My words attempting to describe the rocks would not fully describe the difficulty. But if you are a local, you can sack up and learn to ride. These rocks make Sedona timid. While Sedona has the tough it also has exposure to sharpen the consequence of a bad move. On Schloss, there was no exposure, just rocks waiting to beat you up should you fall. Add rain to slicken the rocks and I ended up w/ a nasty fall. 
I listen to riders say if you can ride here you can ride anywhere. Perhaps. To me what it boils down to is acquiring a skill set and then applying the skills to ride whatever. To you western riders who have never ridden in the East, I say, come east. Accept that the skies are obscured by broadleaf trees in forests that limit sight when leafed out or after leaves have dropped the forest opens up but the leaves hide the trail and just focus on the trail.
Thanks to all for offering ride ideas and hospitality.
I grew up in Ohio near Mohican before mtn bikes. Crazy thing: I rode the Mohican trail in '08. I happened to meet the woman who was instrumental in permitting bikes in forest and later building trails. I had a crush on her in first grade back in 1956. I will ride the trail later this month during my home visit.
I keep meeting new people and enjoy short term friendship. Ride today, gone tomorrow. What we lack is long term history. I gave up friends back in Spokane, I am making new ones on my odyssey. Lonliness is what you make of it. Find friendship in new contacts. Once you make the break from home anchor accepting the uncertaintanty of tomorrow life becomes stimulating and unpredictable and risky. I am alone but not lonely.
Keep your thoughts coming.
JP


----------



## bsdc (May 1, 2006)

Hey JP,

I would imagine you've ridden some of the best places in the country. What are some of your favorite places to ride and some of your favorite trails?


----------



## Leethal (Feb 5, 2004)

If you grew up near Mohican it makes sense to go to that part of Ohio.

Mohican is good.. two decent trails there now Mohican State park and the Mohican that has the 100 mile race on it...


----------



## p.doering (Aug 1, 2008)

JP, you are an inspiration.

What's sad to me is peoples emotional dependency on their posessions. ...spouses included.


----------



## mtbGreg (Feb 15, 2010)

JP Nuts said:


> For years now I have read trail reviews in the mags.I was curious about the trails described. I clipped articles, saved them, and put them in a spread sheet for future rides. I have since experienced "rocky" trails. I learned that way differences exist in "rocky". The most torturous I have experienced so far is Big Schloss trail near Harrisonburg up on the VA/WVA border. The local riders from Shenandoah Bike shop glide over the nasty. My words attempting to describe the rocks would not fully describe the difficulty. But if you are a local, you can sack up and learn to ride. These rocks make Sedona timid. While Sedona has the tough it also has exposure to sharpen the consequence of a bad move. On Schloss, there was no exposure, just rocks waiting to beat you up should you fall. Add rain to slicken the rocks and I ended up w/ a nasty fall.
> I listen to riders say if you can ride here you can ride anywhere. Perhaps. To me what it boils down to is acquiring a skill set and then applying the skills to ride whatever. To you western riders who have never ridden in the East, I say, come east. Accept that the skies are obscured by broadleaf trees in forests that limit sight when leafed out or after leaves have dropped the forest opens up but the leaves hide the trail and just focus on the trail.
> Thanks to all for offering ride ideas and hospitality.
> I grew up in Ohio near Mohican before mtn bikes. Crazy thing: I rode the Mohican trail in '08. I happened to meet the woman who was instrumental in permitting bikes in forest and later building trails. I had a crush on her in first grade back in 1956. I will ride the trail later this month during my home visit.
> ...


Well said! I totally agree that the East has a distinct draw to it despite the fact that it's not nearly as famous or grandiose in appearance as the west.


----------



## mtbGreg (Feb 15, 2010)

p.doering said:


> JP, you are an inspiration.
> 
> What's sad to me is peoples emotional dependency on their posessions. ...spouses included.


I agree. Emotional dependency on possessions is pathetic and unstable, as possessions break or get stolen and aren't worth a whole lot in the grand scheme of things. You don't take them when you die.

While you don't take your spouse when you die, she/he is definitely _not_ a possession. There should be some dependency there.


----------



## Blksocks (Dec 22, 2009)

West coast is depressing... sorry to say.


----------

